# Straining wax



## aidah (May 29, 2007)

How do you guys strain the impurities out of the wax once its melted? I have a large block of wax and want to do something with it. (not sure what). Maybe make a candle or two. I have no idea what I'm doing here so any help will do. Thanks


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*heres how I do it*

Use an old crock pot filled with water and wax. Set crock pot on low until all wax is melted. Turn off allow to cool once cooled the impurities will sink to the bottom of wax scrape impurities off drain water repeat until wax is has clean has desired. If you have a lot of debris place wax in a nylon stocking the first time thru.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

An old t-shirt works great!


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

doubled cheese cloth works good.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I strain a lot of wax. First time, same as riverrat suggested. If you're making candles, it needs to be filtered well, as little impurities will affect how it burns.I took 2 old embroidery hoops and put a pc of 60 mesh (thread count) in one hoop and 100 mesh in the other. When my wax is melted, I pour it through both filters at once into the pouring pot and then straight into the candle molds. Don't heat the wax directly in a pot ont the stove. Put your container of wax into a pan of water so it acts like a double boiler. Use caution. Hot wax is flammable.


----------



## aidah (May 29, 2007)

*Thanks all*

Well here goes nothing. I want to make candles for myself. I hope I don't burn the house down.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

aidah said:


> Well here goes nothing. I want to make candles for myself. I hope I don't burn the house down.



aidah
Take a look at this subject there are several sugestions on melting wax.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208063&highlight=throw+away+crock+pot

I use a "Presto-Pot" and I have an electric hot plate that I got at Wall Mart for about 10 bux (no flame)


----------

